# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  معدل کتبی نهایی

## hls141516

سلام
من انتخاب رشتم بعد از ظهر بود و معدل کتبیمو نمیتونستم از مدرسه بگیرم، بر اساس یه ابزاری که قلمچی واسه همین کار داشت وارد کردم و دیگه تا الان یادم رفت که از مدرسه هم بپرسم و چک کنمش.
الان هم میشه ویرایشش کرد اگه پرسیدم و اشتباه بود؟
اونقدرا که میگن مهمه اصن؟

----------


## Alix

اره مهمه،انتخاب رشته ازاد(حداقل رشته های بدون کنکور)که هنوز ادامه داره.

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> من انتخاب رشتم بعد از ظهر بود و معدل کتبیمو نمیتونستم از مدرسه بگیرم، بر اساس یه ابزاری که قلمچی واسه همین کار داشت وارد کردم و دیگه تا الان یادم رفت که از مدرسه هم بپرسم و چک کنمش.
> الان هم میشه ویرایشش کرد اگه پرسیدم و اشتباه بود؟
> اونقدرا که میگن مهمه اصن؟


تا جای که خاطرم هست سازمان سنجش روی بحث معدل خیلی تذکر و هشدار داده بود و مدام می گفت اگر اشتباه باشه موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه ممانعت میکنه ( خصوصا اگر معدل کم و زیادتر درج کرده باشید) .
 اگر فکر میکنید معدلتون اشتباه درج کردید، پس از اطمینان اینکه معدل درست چی هست، از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش درخواست بزنید که معدل رو اصلاح کنند( تماس هم بگیرید) .
. اگر جواب نگرفتید حضوری مراجعه کنید.

----------

